# Exo terra mdf stack



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

Would this work?

right got 3 exo terra plus rubs that are littered round my room.

Now if i get two 8x2 sheets of mdf plus some hardboard, then cut another 8x2 to make shelves then screw it all together to leave the fornt open then put the exos in there

would that work, already built a stack for snakes so can do it.

only problem is that it'd be tight getting into my room but oh well

what would i need do you think.

The tanks have got 2 whites trees, 2 whalbergs, and then an empty one possb for leos

thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

all you'd need to do is what you said. 

draw up plans and work out the measurements, go to B&Q, get an 8x4 sheet of MDF, ask them to cut it to size and screw it together. Will cost less than £20 including screws


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome, will start drawing plans up now

anyother ideas, hints etc?

would use MFC but its more expensive and dont need it hold humidty as the tanks will do that themselves


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

very little else you can do with it being a rack to hold Exo Terras. it'll just (i presume) be a tall oblong structure with 2 shelves in it.

Although i'd go for 18mm MDF which is about £14.75 for an 8x4


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

well if it comes under 50 then i'd be happy

the idea is it ill be two mdf sides and a harboard back/suppot slats of some sort

Along with a bAse shelf, A shelf 60cm up, another 70cm above that one, another 60cm above that one, and then any empty sapce to store things

id assume 15mm wouldnt hold the wieght of the glass, so 18mm is best.

Dosent need to look pretty as the vivs are for that


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

under £50?

i made an 18mm rack that'll hold 6 * 50ltr RUBs, 2 * 84ltr RUBs and space on top for 2 more RUBs. It's 4ft tall, 3ft wide and 2.5ft deep. I paid for 2 sheets of 8x4 and got a bit from their off cut section. It cost me just under £30 to do.

What size exo terra are you using


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

ive got one 60x60x45
one 60x45x45
one 45x45x45

LxHxD

well i woanted to say 30 but dont want to completley bugger my chance!

may also buy a new drill as mines kanckerd, cordless one is 6 atm so cheap enough to drill a hole or two


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

plus might put my beer fridge in there wihci is about 45x45x50


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

R0b_2oo8 said:


> ive got one 60x60x45
> one 60x45x45
> one 45x45x45
> 
> ...


 
well you'll be looking at around:
20inches deep, 2ft 4inches (roughly) wide and about 5ft 6 high.

you should be able to get it done out of 2 sheets, although with the beer fridge it'll be about 7ft tall in total.


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

Meko said:


> well you'll be looking at around:
> 20inches deep, 2ft 4inches (roughly) wide and about 5ft 6 high.
> 
> you should be able to get it done out of 2 sheets, although with the beer fridge it'll be about 7ft tall in total.


well my snake stack is 6ft high wiht the 45x45x45 on top and another 4 inches of space, so not to worried by hieght tbh, might just stick it as 8 tall then buy smaller sheet to make shelves, should roughly cost about 40 then, 2 x13 26 plus like 10 for shelve, 36 plus screw glue and covers.

then posib new drill.


----------

